

Show HN: WorkingOn – Minimalistic progress tracking for teams - ebeliah171
https://www.workingon.co

======
ehipster
I like the concept. Site looks clean...lots of hooks. I've used something
similar in the past but more of a clock-in/out type of thing. Is that
something you've considered or is this just for WorkingOn at the moment?

~~~
mcicoria
Thanks!

Yeah, time tracking (I think that's what you mean) is definitely something up
for consideration. However, I think we'll be adding integrations with tools
like Harvest and Toggl before taking product features that direction. The goal
is to keep things super simple. We'd like to keep people in their workflow
while allowing additional functionality through integration points.

------
drProton
i use workingon every day at work. awesome app! love the chrome extension

------
davidryal
hm, has the producthunt community seen this?

